# training 6 weeks old puppy



## Will

Can i start training my 6 week old puppy


----------



## msvette2u

Training him/her to do what...?


----------



## Will

Crate,sit,stay


----------



## JakodaCD OA

potty training / crate training should be on your menu right now.

Six weeks is rather young to be away from siblings and mother. At this age, they retain 'nothing' basically, altho you can work on things , mostly at this age I'd be letting them just be a puppy and work on the potty training and getting used to a crate.


----------



## Will

Thanks I'll stick with crate,potty training when should i start what age


----------



## Emoore

Start looking for a good puppy class in your area and ask how old she needs to be for you to join.


----------



## Lilie

Everything you do with your puppy everyday is part of training. Carry treats with you 24/7. When you call your puppy's name and it comes to you, reward it. When you walk through the house and it follows you, reward it. When it goes potty outside, reward it. When you toss a toy and it brings it to you (even if it's a matter of inches away) reward it. Take every opportunity to reward your pup for behavior you wish to encourage.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Lilie said:


> Everything you do with your puppy everyday is part of training. Carry treats with you 24/7. When you call your puppy's name and it comes to you, reward it. When you walk through the house and it follows you, reward it. When it goes potty outside, reward it. When you toss a toy and it brings it to you (even if it's a matter of inches away) reward it. Take every opportunity to reward your pup for behavior you wish to encourage.


Great advice, this time can also be used for bonding with your puppy.


----------



## shaner

Crate and potty training for sure. 
Work on bite inhibition 24/7 starting now. 
Work on teaching your puppy its name. Call it by name and praise/treat when it looks at you. 

Once those are coming along nicely, move on to sit, down, wait, stay, come (or some other recall command). Sit and down will likely come quick. Wait and/or stay will take a bit longer. The recall command is something you need to work on for probably a year or so. You may think your dog knows it 100%, but you need to stick with it to reinforce the idea that when you tell your dog to come (and only say it once, never say it more than once!), your dog is to come immediately every single time. 

Good luck


----------



## cmartin015

My six and 1/2 week old gsd puppy ( I have both parents) will sit on command. I have been working on potty training since she was five weeks old. She will go poo outside, but sometimes has accidents with pee in the house. GSDs are so intelligent. If she bites, which she does, I just put her in her pen area for a few minutes, then get her back out. It has been working pretty well.


----------

